# Risk travel to France with out-of-date passport?



## ang1170 (6 Jul 2010)

I was looking at taking a last minute family holiday in France later this month. The problem is my 10-year old daughter's passport expired in May. I know we'd absolutely need it if flying, but we were thinking of going by ferry (Rosslare to Cherbourg). I'm assuming we won't be able to get a renewed passport within a week.

The question is: are passports actually checked when travelling on this route, and if they are would we be likely to be refused travel (or worse: asked to come straight back)? From memory, passports are not generally checked on UK ferry routes, but is it the same for ferries to France?

Is it worth the risk?


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Jul 2010)

In a word, no — you could be turned back at Cherbourg, or taken in for questioning at a police station at any point during your stay. Even though the old passport quickly establishes that she is your child and not kidnapped or something, you'd be breaking the law and the French police are inclined to go pretty much by the book in these matters — so, a hefty fine and swift deportation.


----------



## Latrade (6 Jul 2010)

There's an agreement with the UK that means you can travel between the two without a passport, just valid ID. That doesn't extend to Europe as Ireland (and the UK) didn't sign up to the Schengen Agreement and maintains borders with the other Countries (including ferries).

So you'll need the passport to travel there by ferry. Of course, there are stories where out of date passports don't get picked up on, but as you say is it worth the risk?


----------



## Yeager (6 Jul 2010)

I travelled the Rosslare-Cherbourg route as a foot passenger about 8 yrs ago and i remeber on the return leg to Ireland our passports were heavily checked at 3 different times when we arrived in Ireland. Can't remember how it was going out.


----------



## Padraigb (6 Jul 2010)

The ferry companies often look at passports at check-in at Rosslare. I think it is because they have the same liability as an airline carrier if you land in France without valid travel documents: they will be stuck with taking you back.

French immigration at Cherbourg varies from zero (nobody there) through light (wave-through) to heavy (all passports carefully checked).

The one place where you will almost certainly be found out is in Rosslare on the return journey, but I suspect that you could sort that one out if you are obviously Irish.

On balance, I think travelling this route with an out-of-date passport is a bad risk.


----------



## ali (6 Jul 2010)

*I wouldn't*

Just back from France. Went rosslare - roscoff and returned cherbourg - rosslare. Wasn't checked leaving rosslare or arriving rosscoff. Was checked both leaving cherbourg and arriving back. 

A.


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Jul 2010)

apparently they're processing emergency passports in a couple of days now so if you provide your booking you'd get one in time.


----------



## ang1170 (6 Jul 2010)

Thanks, everyone. Looks like it's definitely not worth the risk!

I haven't actually booked yet (discovered the problem just before I put the payment through), so don't have tickets to show the passport office. I'm not sure I'd do ahead with it at all now: too risky I think to book and then look for a passport at very short notice. 

Looks like another holiday in sunny Ireland!


----------



## Pat Bateman (6 Jul 2010)

As far as I know, the staff in the Passport Office are not giving priority to applicants whose departure date is imminent.


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Jul 2010)

According to this person there's a sign up in the Passport Office saying they will turn around applications in 3 days with proof of travel

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=66772965&postcount=10
I was queuing in the passport office last week to get a passport for my newborn. If you have proof that you are travelling they can get one turned around in around 3 days (its up on their notice boards). I'd suggest getting everything you need together (photos, id etc), going in there, queuing and applying in the office. You will need proof that you are travelling though (like a booking confirmation from an airline).


----------

